# Morel SWR-12 motors, suggestions on what to do with these?



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know they're very similar if not identical motors to the old Eclipse Aluminum 8800 series. Made by TC Sounds

One 12" basket is intact but the other is destroyed.

Wondering what I could economically do with these, seems a waste to toss em.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Order new basket, cones, and spiders. Build monster SQL subs.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kinda what I was thinking, any more specific advice on what to order, where to order from?

Never thought of using the old coils... I should pull em apart and make sure they're 100%.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I hate to admit this, but I troll CA.com for any subwoofer parts. It's one of the few places where they can be picked up pretty reasonable these days.


----------

